# Summerville, GA, White F 1-2 yrs. PTS, SOON



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

This pretty white shepherd is in the Chattooga County Animal Control in Summerville, GA. She is being called Cali 08-0451a. She is a young adult - probably 1 - 2 years old. She has a wonderful temperament and gets along really well with other dogs. Dogs have very little time at this shelter. Only a few days.

Does anyone know a Rescue that can help Cali?

Suzanne
[email protected] 

Chattooga County Animal Control
464 Red Oak Road 
Summerville, GA 30747
706-847-0679 FAX 706-857-0676
Call for hours - they change daily 

Posted: Sunday June 1, 2008, 7:50 am
Visibility: Everyone


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Summerville, GA, White F 1-2 yrs. PTS, SOON*


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Summerville, GA, White F 1-2 yrs. PTS, SOON*

Please call Suzanne at 706-857-4525. She is an incredible volunteer and will do anything to help get this beautiful girl to safety. They have only a few days. Tuesday is usually euth day, so tomorrow is more than likely the only day she has to get a commitment. If someone commits, Suzanne will make sure she's safe until she can be transported.


----------



## DocBrown (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chattooga CO. Summerville, GA*

Here are a couple links and contacts I've found...

A couple german shepherd and general animal rescues in Georgia:

http://www.gashepherd.org/

----

Southern Cross German Shepherd Rescue - Lawrenceville, GA
706-754-6777
[email protected]

-----
Castaway Critters
Blairsville GA 30512
Phone: 706-745-3601

Web Site: http://petfinder.com

Description: We are a non-profit group who takes care of many unwanted dogs/puppies and cats/kittens temporarily until we can find each of them their perfect owner. You may view all of our loveable, adoptable pets on petfinder.com. Pictures of our awesome pets will pop up when you type in 30512 inside the zip code box.

-------


Dade Co Animal Shelter
Contact: Pamela Pittman
PO Box 582
Trenton GA 30752
Phone: (706)657-5677

-------

Here's a couple rescues in Florida. Not sure how close all of these are to Summerville, GA... but since it is a neighboring state, the chances of finding transport will probably be higher. 


http://www.petrescuebyjudy.rescuegroups.com/

Pet Rescue By Judy
Contact: Judy Sarullo
P.O. Box 745
Goldenrod FL 32733
Phone: 407-382-5991

Private, non-profit rescue housing pets in foster homes. Focus is on rescueing animals in distress, education, and prevention of euthanasia and overpopulation through spaying/neutering. Adoption fees $100-$250. Always welcoming new for foster homes.

-----

K-9 Shelter & Sanctuary, Inc.
Contact: Deborah Decker
3511 2nd Ave So
Saint Petersburg Fl 33711
Phone: (813)484-2236
Fax: (727)328-8071


We house, care for and train canines of the working breed variety. Dogs that have ongoing medical problems or behavioral problems that make it difficult for them to be permanently adopted. Education on care & training to community. We provide a free reign retreat environment for the dogs and they do not have to live out their lives in cages or kennels


-----

White Shepherd Rescues around the country:

http://www.echodogs.org/

It sounds like the above white shepherd rescue does NOT have a facility, but has fosters set up. The rescued dog would most likely need a transport, since available fosters may be in other states.

I also found another White Shepherd rescue website that has a TON of links for other German Shepherd rescues. I didn't see any specifically for GA though. 

http://www.coastalwgsdrr.org/links.htm


Unfortunately, I'm at work right now and gathered all of this information on my break that is ending in a couple minutes, so I can't start calling. Hopefully someone can start calling tomorrow morning and find a home for this sweet girl!!


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Chattooga CO. Summerville, GA*

bump. She still has that baby face. She looks young.


----------



## HannasDad (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Chattooga CO. Summerville, GA*

This shelter heart sticks with no sedation. She should be considered very urgent...


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Chattooga CO. Summerville, GA*

They use heart stick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Chattooga CO. Summerville, GA*

Bump for this girl.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Chattooga CO. Summerville, GA*

Up!


----------



## DocBrown (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chattooga CO. Summerville, GA*

BUMP!

Has anyone called around for foster/rescue?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Chattooga CO. Summerville, GA*

OH NOT THE HEARTSTICK!!! Oh my gosh, this little girl is soooo precious!!!! Has anyone called around to help her out???


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Chattooga CO. Summerville, GA*

what a pretty girl, look at that expression


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Chattooga CO. Summerville, GA*

I have e-mailed all the rescues that I could find for her.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Chattooga CO. Summerville, GA*

bump


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Chattooga CO. Summerville, GA*

I just heard she was adopted (not sure if that means adopted or rescued). Trying to confirm with Suzanne Royal. Will post when it's confirmed. Keeping all fingers crossed...


----------



## DocBrown (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Chattooga CO. Summerville, GA*

Kshort, have you heard anything more?

I haven't been on the board since my last post on this thread... just following up.

*BIG sigh of relief that she wasn't PTS*


----------

